# When is to late to start?



## ChapelHillGSD (May 12, 2011)

I have been very busy with military and have not had the time to really work with my german shepherd like i have wanted too. I have done basic obedience with him but have not touch tracking or bite work. Just wondering where to start and is it to late? I'm a noob to the sport so forgive me for this question.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I can't answer your question, but you probably need to give the age of your dog and how long you have had him.


----------



## ChapelHillGSD (May 12, 2011)

He is 1 yo and I have had him since he has been 8 weeks.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely not too late. Find a good club/trainer and have fun.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

If your dog is only 1 year old, I think you can definately train him/her in Schutzhund. Around the age of 8 is when I wouldn't do SchH anymore, or even try to go for it, because some of the work can be too hard on an older dog's bones/joints. 
If you find a club that is willing to train you and your 1 year old Shepherd, that's great! 
Almost all Schutzhund clubs train with German commands, so if you have already mastered that, super; if you have not, they might "re-teach" your dog with the German commands or just let you go with English (it all depends on the club).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many people don't even start a pup until they are a year old. Obedience is fine, as long as you haven't inhibited him somewhat with too much obedience. I don't think the German vs English commands are per *club* but what language you want to train with. Consistency in one language is all that is required.
Hope you can find a good club to train with and Thank You for your service!


----------



## ChapelHillGSD (May 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------

